# AMA requirements?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I was reading some other posts regarding being a member of the AMA and I'm just wondering what are the requirements? 
I'm wondering if there are home visits, actual breeder checks done by the AMA itself? 

I know with some associations, it's a paid membership to an association if you fit the criteria. How does being a member of the AMA differ or relate to this?

thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

here is some info about it

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_club_membership.htm

You need a home check by an AMA member and two sponsors.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you Stacy!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

In addition to what Stacy posted, I'd like to add what I have long considered one of the most important criteria for being an AMA member. That is that all members must sign the CODE OF ETHICS. To me this is the most valuable tool the club has in ensuring that breeders are well intentioned. Of course, it is possible for someone to sign something they do not believe in. This is where it is important for puppy buyers to do their own due dilegence. I know when I was looking for my puppies though I looked through this list and (wether the breeder was a member of the club or not) confirmed that the person I considered getting a pet from was adhering to these standards.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I think there are some members that did, but are not longer breeding or showing. Can a person join as a non-breeding member? Like an associate member. So in that case there would be no reason for a "home" visit. :mellow:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Even if you have never bred a litter, they still require a home visit. There are members who are not breeders, but of course it is presumed that everyone owns Maltese or they would not apply. So when they visit your home in such a case they would be looking at your pets and the care your provide for them. It is not a separate membership for non-breeders. In fact, I think it is wonderful that there are members who are interested in the Maltese in other ways such as involvement in performance events, or just as fanciers.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You only need two sponsors, one of which must do a home visit.

Tina


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I joined the AMA as a non-breeder. When I applied I was very involved in Maltese Rescue and was also starting to show in obedience. I owned 3 Maltese, all of whom were rescue dogs, had already attended several Specialties, and had become friends with a number of AMA members -- owners, breeders, exhibitors and rescuers. One of my sponsors did have to do a home visit. In my case the home visit felt very odd, not because I had anything to hide but because for years I was the one doing home visits to prospective adopters for our rescue dogs. I know what I'm looking for when doing a home visit and was thinking "Now I know how it feels to be on the other side of the table." Along with the Code of Ethics, I also think that all members have a responsibility to support the Club and its mission, which is the welfare of our breed, by attending the annual meeting at each Specialty, exercising their right to vote on all ballots that are sent out, and offering to serve on committees throughout the year.

MaryH


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Nov 19 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853147


> I joined the AMA as a non-breeder. When I applied I was very involved in Maltese Rescue and was also starting to show in obedience. I owned 3 Maltese, all of whom were rescue dogs, had already attended several Specialties, and had become friends with a number of AMA members -- owners, breeders, exhibitors and rescuers. One of my sponsors did have to do a home visit. In my case the home visit felt very odd, not because I had anything to hide but because for years I was the one doing home visits to prospective adopters for our rescue dogs. I know what I'm looking for when doing a home visit and was thinking "Now I know how it feels to be on the other side of the table." Along with the Code of Ethics, I also think that all members have a responsibility to support the Club and its mission, which is the welfare of our breed, by attending the annual meeting at each Specialty, exercising their right to vote on all ballots that are sent out, and offering to serve on committees throughout the year.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


 :ThankYou: 

Thanks Mary for an excellent picture of what AMA really is. I know there must be members here who are knowledgeable enough and whose main focus is our breed and it's welfare who could join and help support the club.
Dee


----------

